# Simrad go9 issue



## G_straus822

I have had my simrad go9 now for about 5 months. It’s been working great until the last 2 times I’ve gone out. It started by resetting itself, then it started just shutting off, and now it won’t turn on at all. I’ve checked all the wire connections no corrosion on anything. The power plug is tight. Any help or insight? Thanks guys!


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Mine did the same thing. Send it back now if it’s under warranty.
Supposedly water intrusion was the culprit, though my boat is garage kept and carefully washed around the electronics.
They sent me a brand new one within the week.

This is assuming you have checked wiring back all way to the battery and associated grounds.


----------



## G_straus822

Austin Bustamante said:


> Mine did the same thing. Send it back now if it’s under warranty.
> Supposedly water intrusion was the culprit, though my boat is garage kept and carefully washed around the electronics.
> They sent me a brand new one within the week.
> 
> This is assuming you have checked wiring back all way to the battery and associated grounds.


Thanks. Yes I have checked all the wiring and can’t find anything that could be an issue. I’m going to change the battery Since I have a brand new one and see if that could be my issue before sending it to simrad for warranty.


----------



## Jumbo Jet

Mine did same as well. GO9 kept restarting back to factory settings, even going as far as resetting back to the original software version. Erasing all my tracks and waypoints. I learned very quickly to back up after the first crash, but it would even delete files on the card. Talked to Simrad and they said send it in for repair, but after it had crashed usually on a bi-weekly basis I did not want it repaired. They charged me a very small fee to upgrade to the NSS9 Evo3. Been a few months and not a single issue so far.


----------



## G_straus822

Jumbo Jet said:


> Mine did same as well. GO9 kept restarting back to factory settings, even going as far as resetting back to the original software version. Erasing all my tracks and waypoints. I learned very quickly to back up after the first crash, but it would even delete files on the card. Talked to Simrad and they said send it in for repair, but after it had crashed usually on a bi-weekly basis I did not want it repaired. They charged me a very small fee to upgrade to the NSS9 Evo3. Been a few months and not a single issue so far.


When you upgraded did you have to change the power cord or the mount?


----------



## Jumbo Jet

G_straus822 said:


> When you upgraded did you have to change the power cord or the mount?


No, I did not have to change the power or transducer cables, they were the same. I asked that same question to Simrad at least 4 times, lol. My unit is flush mounted into my center console, so I had to cut the opening a little wider, as the NSS9 is a wider unit due to the controls on the right side. Power and transducer cables remained in the boat. They shipped me a brand new NSS Evo3, without transducer, just the unit. But it had all the hardware and mounting supplies in the box, so I rigged up the new power wire that came in the box so we could use it to power up my buddies GO7 in the truck on road trips. If you're not flush mounted, Im almost certain you'd need to use the new mount because the NSS is a little wider.

The resolution on the NSS Evo3 is much better than the GO9, much sharper when zooming in tight. The NSS Evo3 also has a layer over the glass which allows the screen to appear just as bright in direct sunlight when wearing polarized glasses, which is great. I often found myself lifting my glasses to see the screen on the GO. I was really unsure if I would like the hard knobs on the side, because I really liked the smooth, clean look of the GO9. But after having the NSS Evo3, I absolutely love the hard buttons, and rarely if ever touch the screen for anything. Zooming in and out with the knob is lightning fast. NSS has dual processors, its very fast. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

I tried to upgrade from a go7 to a nss series and they told me it was a no go even after begging and offering to pay the difference.


----------



## Egrets Landing

Jumbo Jet said:


> No, I did not have to change the power or transducer cables, they were the same. I asked that same question to Simrad at least 4 times, lol. My unit is flush mounted into my center console, so I had to cut the opening a little wider, as the NSS9 is a wider unit due to the controls on the right side. Power and transducer cables remained in the boat. They shipped me a brand new NSS Evo3, without transducer, just the unit. But it had all the hardware and mounting supplies in the box, so I rigged up the new power wire that came in the box so we could use it to power up my buddies GO7 in the truck on road trips. If you're not flush mounted, Im almost certain you'd need to use the new mount because the NSS is a little wider.
> 
> The resolution on the NSS Evo3 is much better than the GO9, much sharper when zooming in tight. The NSS Evo3 also has a layer over the glass which allows the screen to appear just as bright in direct sunlight when wearing polarized glasses, which is great. I often found myself lifting my glasses to see the screen on the GO. I was really unsure if I would like the hard knobs on the side, because I really liked the smooth, clean look of the GO9. But after having the NSS Evo3, I absolutely love the hard buttons, and rarely if ever touch the screen for anything. Zooming in and out with the knob is lightning fast. NSS has dual processors, its very fast.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Looks like a nice set up. I try to convince as many as possible to avoid the GOs but every week I am only successful about 1/2 of the time. After using a Go a few times, most finally recognize the lower GO price difference was not worth saving and they wish they had gone for any other unit with buttons or a knob. It is especially true for the GO7. The GO units are cheap for a reason and with FMT charts the disadvantages vs. other more capable machines running a Go unit is more evident.

It is much less evident with a general reference chart and most of the very happy Go users do run the general reference charts and many of those are not running really shallow.


----------



## G_straus822

Egrets Landing said:


> Looks like a nice set up. I try to convince as many as possible to avoid the GOs but every week I am only successful about 1/2 of the time. After using a Go a few times, most finally recognize the lower GO price difference was not worth saving and they wish they had gone for any other unit with buttons or a knob. It is especially true for the GO7. The GO units are cheap for a reason and with FMT charts the disadvantages vs. other more capable machines running a Go unit is more evident.
> 
> It is much less evident with a general reference chart and most of the very happy Go users do run the general reference charts and many of those are not running really shallow.


The only reason I went with the GO Series again is I had a 7” on my old boat and not once had an issue. I wasn’t running the FMT chip in that unit but I am in my new 9” that just crashed. I also have 2 buddies running the Go9 with FMT and they’ve had zero issues.


----------



## Egrets Landing

There are no issues with it. It works fine. It's just an inferior unit to run because compared to the other options, it is slower with a single core processor, has inferior screen res, and most importantly is more challenging to use ergonomically with all of the continuous pinching and unpinching all day. It's not a difference that is often easy to appreciate until you run one of the others for some time.


----------

